# Just got a Galaxy phone, S8+, how do I make it like stock Android?



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2018)

Really hate the layout of Samsungs.... I am used to stock android with my original Nexus phone from back in the day.

I paid $398 for this phone used, I thought it was a decent deal considering it is flagship, scratched up pretty bad on back but I don't care about that.


Disclaimer I suck at phones, use terminology for a child please. lol


----------



## zo0lykas (Mar 3, 2018)

youtube?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Really hate the layout of Samsungs.... I am used to stock android with my original Nexus phone from back in the day.
> 
> I paid $398 for this phone used, I thought it was a decent deal considering it is flagship, scratched up pretty bad on back but I don't care about that.
> 
> ...



2 Words, XDA FORUMS


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> 2 Words, XDA FORUMS



lol oh boy, here comes a bricking of a phone, ironically from the guy who says to not flash things LOL  oh man  just being silly no worries mates

thanks and thread can be closed, i'll jsut check out xda and youtube, I tried youtube a few times, mostly inaudible guys from India showing you how to flash, sigh. you think the community would be... I don't know... more streamlined.


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 3, 2018)

You can use launcher like, Nova Launcher or Google Now Launche or Apex Launcher.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> 2 Words, XDA FORUMS


3 words a comma and a number

but yeah use a launcher if you want to make it look.... if you want the real deal you will need change rom, for that you need to unlock the phone bootloader (i would start with xda forums )


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2018)

IceShroom said:


> You can use launcher like, Nova Launcher or Google Now Launche or Apex Launcher.



How do I get this launcher? Just go to google play store and type in "google now launcher" its that simple eh? sorry for being a nub


----------



## IceShroom (Mar 3, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> How do I get this launcher? Just go to google play store and type in "google now launcher" its that simple eh? sorry for being a nub


They are on Google Play Store. Here are links,

Nova Launcher :
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher&hl=en

Google Now Launcher : 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.launcher&hl=en

Apex Launcher : 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anddoes.launcher


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 3, 2018)

IceShroom said:


> They are on Google Play Store. Here are links,
> 
> Nova Launcher :
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher&hl=en
> ...




+rep ty, I am going with the Nova, that looks gorgeous!!! ty so much man haha


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> lol oh boy, here comes a bricking of a phone, ironically from the guy who says to not flash things LOL  oh man  just being silly no worries mates
> 
> thanks and thread can be closed, i'll jsut check out xda and youtube, I tried youtube a few times, mostly inaudible guys from India showing you how to flash, sigh. you think the community would be... I don't know... more streamlined.



It's easier to put custom roms and custom recoveries such as TWIRP. on a phone, even recover from a softbrick/boot loop, or restore stock roms than it is to flash a GPU.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 4, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Really hate the layout of Samsungs.


Then the Guy says


lynx29 said:


> I paid $398 for this phone used,


Why if you hate the layout of that phone You should have Bought something else


lynx29 said:


> lol oh boy, here comes a bricking of a phone, ironically from the guy who says to not flash things LOL oh man  just being silly no worries mates


If you think your incapable of doing this go to town and there are usualy loads of Stores or market traders  that will easly do this for you (dont forget to take copys of the Rom you think your need to USE)

and yes


eidairaman1 said:


> It's easier to put custom roms and custom recoveries such as TWIRP. on a phone, even recover from a softbrick/boot loop, or restore stock roms than it is to flash a GPU.



Many a PC Shop will not FLASH VID CARDS due to the Problems that can be encountered


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Then the Guy says
> 
> Why if you hate the layout of that phone You should have Bought something else
> 
> d




because I am not a big phone guy, but I use my phone as my TV so i want the best screen/image possible for when i watch netflix/youtube/vlc movies. layout matters not so much, i just would prefer nicer layout is all.

i only care about image/screen at end of day, as my dad owns the only tv in the house and i enjoy watching movies/shows on my phone while traveling or in bed anyway...


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 15, 2018)

Being Stock means rooting or installing a custom ROM which from my knowledge isn't great if you are a noob

I tried once and had trouble so


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 16, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Being Stock means rooting or installing a custom ROM which from my knowledge isn't great if you are a noob
> 
> I tried once and had trouble so


There are guides to flashing and others can help out @Mussels taught me how to do custom rims and my s4 and s5 both had CyanogenMod and Ressurection Remix respectively.  My s6 is stock cause I'm still paying it off.


----------



## StrayKAT (Mar 16, 2018)

I think that Google launcher is apparently discontinued... (at least outside Pixel). Which sucks.


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Mar 16, 2018)

https://www.xda-developers.com/samsung-galaxy-s8-note8-bootloader-odin/


----------

